

Isnt it time we hit panic mode on fukushima? - neilxdsouza

Isnt it time we hit panic mode on fukushima?<p>First they said reactor is heating but it's under control. Then things started failing one by one. Every time the report says it's under control, but the radiation level doubles. Now the rods in reactors 4, 5, 6 are exposed without sheilding in cooling ponds. If all the rods are exposed, what is the probability of starting a self sustaining chain reaction?<p>My point it this. If you knew that the batteries would last only 8 hours - ask for batteries from south korea, or us or some other place if you dont have any. if your diesel generators have failed ask for diesel generators to be flown in from some other place  - doesnt matter how much they would cost you.<p>Another news update says: 
"Authorities now hope to use a police water cannon truck to fire water into the pool, NHK television said. The operation could begin tonight."<p>Are you crazy - this should have started hours ago. Hit the panic button now and throw everything at it. Use fire brigades to pump water. if you dont have fire brigades have them flown in from some other country. ask for 1000s for fire brigades if necessary. I dont want to be sitting reading a news article which says this could have been prevented if only ...<p>The Columbian airline crash could have been prevented if the pilots had told the control tower that they were low on fuel. But they didnt do that.<p>Maybe the US and Europe should intervene, and to hell with diplomatic policy. Throw everything at it now - anything is better than having the facility blow up and release nuclear waste into the atmosphere. I generally sit quiet on hacker news - just reading stuff. But today I think it's time to panic
======
bonkabonka
No.

I suggest you do some reading on exactly what sort of worst-case failures can
occur there. <http://mitnse.com/> has good information.

